# DRL's - tail lights deactivation.



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello! 

Is there any possibility to switch off the tail lights when driving on DRL's. I found the possibility to use separate lights for DRL's but tail light remains on. There is possible to visit the dealer, but after deactivating of the tail DRL's there is completely no change in Auto Scan and Adaptations. 

I'm talking about Octavia II 2009 Facelift & 2007 

Any ideas? 

Regards 
Marcin


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post an Auto-Scan using our current release found here


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Enriquez said:


> Hello!
> 
> Is there any possibility to switch off the tail lights when driving on DRL's. I found the possibility to use separate lights for DRL's but tail light remains on. There is possible to visit the dealer, but after deactivating of the tail DRL's there is completely no change in Auto Scan and Adaptations.
> 
> ...



Usually whether or not the tail lights are on with the DRLs depends on the country coding (different countries have different laws about lights). When you post your auto-scan, Dana should be able to tell you how to change your country coding so that the tail lights do not come on with the DRLS.

Good Luck

Don


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

OK. Here is it.
Let me explain the situation. This AutoScan comes from Octavia 2 Facelift 2009 Classic + A/C. This version has no power rear windows, no fog lamps, no DRL's on separate bulb etc. It's cheapest possible option. 

This saturday I installed the front fog lights, with DRL's included. I make wiring accordingly to the Skoda's electrical diagrams and replace Central Electrical module from 1K0 937 085 to 1K0 937 087H and everything is OK.

In Poland, where I come from, the law allows to switch off the tail lights when using front DRL's
That was the initial question. I assume we can disable the tail light by founding the correct coding of the light configuration at byte 18 of long coding at 09 controller. Yesterday we make an small investigation (just trying ) of the values of this byte. We have good results for Octavia, for the following coding:

0B - LHD
0A - RHD
0D - both tail fog lams works together.... 

Question is what coding is correct to switch off the tail light in configuration 0B & 0D
Quaestion 2, is there any possibility to use a LED bulbs on DRL's (separate bulbs in front fog lamp chassis)


Saturday,14,August,2010,01:05:13:24735
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0
Data version: 20100630



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56

VIN: TMBDA21Z19C006327 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No: 06A 906 033 KB
Component: BSE S71 1.6 2VG 2228 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0004071
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 69F772AF3911

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0106 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B201C09220000880E04E6902000402800
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 74C913DB6ED3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 820 047 H HW: 3T0 820 047 H
Component: Climatic 130 0203 
Revision: 00004001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_SK35.rod
VCID: 3449D3DB2E53

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 H HW: 1K0 937 087 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 103 0573 
Revision: 00103 AC 
Coding: 4E180AB890250CB040100081050081E405010DAE42498960500440000000
Shop #: WSC 07021 666 43302
VCID: 364DE9D3382F

Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 18020 22 0601 
Coding: 00DFB7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3C8-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66640902711765
Coding: 000001
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: FEDDB1F3D09F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q2 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD2B3D3 
Coding: 0020786
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3D5FF6FF1D19

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CH HW: 1K0 953 549 CH
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000534
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 7AD53DE34CB7

Part No: 3T0 959 537 
Component: E221__MFL-URO H07 0011 
Coding: 00000128
Shop #: WSC 00000 

1 Fault Found:
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 803 B HW: 1Z0 920 803 B
Component: KOMBI H20 0107 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110900
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 334BD0C72B5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K091300546
Coding: E9A01F06000202001302
Shop #: WSC 20770 456 11512
VCID: 3753E4D73F25

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 803 B HW: 1Z0 920 803 B
Component: IMMO H20 0107 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 334BD0C72B5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 M HW: 1T0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 41A78A0F61E1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.067 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00000 347 116111
VCID: 354FEEDF2529

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 M HW: 1T0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2003 
Coding: 0000052
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 42A5850364E7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 F HW: 1Z0 035 161 F
Component: SWING 006 0039 
Revision: 0H001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z2I8214206
Coding: 080002000001
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00999
VCID: 3147DACFD141

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Any ideas?

In the coming weekend we intend to check out all of the 256 possible combination coding on Octavia Facelift 2009. We have an spare Central Electric module to do it. We are looking for 2 following setups:

1. Daily Running Lights mode - tail lights shut down
2. Front, separate DRL's (assembled in the same chassis as the front fog lights, but 2 bulbs in each lamp - H1 for fog and cornering, 21W for DRL). We intend to change the classic 21W bulb into 12V LED bulb. 

Does anybody know if there is possible to find out the coding of byte18 to have the cobfiguration as above, without checking out the LED DRL's damage?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry I missed the scan the other day. We have another customer (Octavia II) with a similar Byte 18 issue. I don't have this sorted yet, but feedback would be really helpful. Was your coding "00" from the factory, or did it have the real coding shown? 

We were experimenting in the 30's since the original coding is unknown. 

32, 34, and 36 resulted in no DRL's

38 and 39 did have DRL's but I do not think he had an operational Left rear fog light. I'm sorry but I don't know if this was all lights as DRL's or only front. The car was from France if that matters. 

If you get all of the lights off with 32, 34, or 36 we can try to enable the fronts in some other Bytes. Possibly Byte 11, 15 or 24. My only other note about DRL's as separate lights and the use of LED's is to make sure we configure a 12.6V coding. As per the current coding it looks like 80% in Byte 24.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Dana.

I have the spare 09 module for experimenting. We can try everything without a risk of damaging antything in normallu used module. Just give me some tips what is the best way to document our results. I was thinking, we will do a photo of each code at back and front, but I'm not sure if it helps. 

Brgrds
Marcin


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> . Was your coding "00" from the factory, or did it have the real coding shown?
> 
> .


Yes original quote was "00". I bbserve if we chnage the value of the byte 18 to e.g. 0D then behaviour of the lights changes, but if we come back to 00, there is no change. This mechanism works for each coding. So, some of my colleagues went to the dealers with request ti change the way of behaviour of tail DRL's and their coding has no difference before and after. I assume the dealers comes back to 00 to hide the coding. 

Btw, feedback to the module 1K0 937 087 

in Byte 14 Bit 1 - if You change it to 1 = DRL via fog lights.
in Byte 11 Bit 0 - if You change it to 1 = american lighting mode - light deactivation by hand brake


----------



## kropeck (Apr 3, 2010)

It works like this, because they use, what I call, STORED PROCEDURES. Their VAS software has an option, for example "TURN REAR LIGHTS WHILE DRL". In this case, their sw makes:
1. Change byte 18 to appropriate value,
2. Change byte 18 to 00.

That's why, when I went to change the behaviour of rear light I noticed no change in coding. 

In VCDS there is an option we can turn ON or OFF, and we can also see which byte and bit it is going to change - in dealer's service they don't see where the change is made. It's like instead of coding we have now in VCDS, there was a list of what you want to do: to turn on the cornering light I have to turn on one bit in 14'th byte, one in 17'th byte and one bit in byte 26. Of course I can decide which of them I want ON, but for this case assume it has to be like I just said. 
Now, in VCDS I need to change every bit (and we know which one), but if there is only a list of the functions there will be "TURN CORNERING ON", and the software sends (changes) those bit's to 1.

The same is with bit 18. In Octavia2FL there could be at least 4 configurations:
1. Left hand drive*
2. Right hand drive*
3. "Universal" left and right drive - with both rear fog light on
4. Right hand drive with rear lights OFF while DRL
5. Rear lights with LED.
etc. etc. 

The points 1 and 2 makes a difference for rear fog light (works left OR right fog light) but also for climatronic setting - while RIGHT hand drive, left temperature switch is a 'master' (while changing "left" side temperature, also right changes). While LEFT hand drive it works opposite - the right switch is a 'master'.

Those settings of byte 18 are of course individual for each car. There are few cars I can search the right settings  So the list in byte 18 can be longer.

Hope it helps


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Enriquez said:


> Thanks Dana.
> 
> I have the spare 09 module for experimenting. We can try everything without a risk of damaging antything in normallu used module. Just give me some tips what is the best way to document our results. I was thinking, we will do a photo of each code at back and front, but I'm not sure if it helps.
> 
> ...


A photo is very helpful at times. I personally have created logs on the PC and typed the description of the lighting and saved fault codes if any were stored. Cycling the key and operating all exterior lights so the faults, if any, are stored prior to saving the data is critical. It is time consuming and I bet I've done 125 (or so) Byte 18 mods. on my 2010 Gti.

At one point I had several multimeters back-probing various lighting sockets so I could monitor voltage as well. 



Enriquez said:


> Yes original quote was "00". I bbserve if we chnage the value of the byte 18 to e.g. 0D then behaviour of the lights changes, but if we come back to 00, there is no change. This mechanism works for each coding. So, some of my colleagues went to the dealers with request ti change the way of behaviour of tail DRL's and their coding has no difference before and after. I assume the dealers comes back to 00 to hide the coding.
> 
> Btw, feedback to the module 1K0 937 087
> 
> ...


Nice, I have the DRL via fog lights thing noted here: VCDS MKVI / MK6 Platform, Handy Coding tweaks  And several people have reported variable results based on Byte 18 coding.

"Notes:
- Depending on the Byte 18 coding, this may result in all of the parking lights illuminating."

In my case, I coded the Gti to a Seat Altea and duplicated this. I had a ton of faults, but all of the lights were on as DRL's

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65746832&viewfull=1#post65746832

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-tweaks&p=65776401&viewfull=1#post65776401

Just keep that in mind, so your Byte 18 coding testing isn't jeopardized. 

I agree with the Byte 18 "00" coding, it only hides the real coding and Zeroing after doesn't change the lighting ;-)


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello. 

We did the exercise. We had Ambiente model with the module 1K0 937 087 for testing. Finally in this car, the module is not working correctly, because it's always reporting the bulbs broken. The nearest best value is 33 (HEX). 

I also tried this coding in a basic model and it fits perfectly. I just followed this link: 

http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269 

The tail lights with DRL's with coding 33(HEX) remain OFF, so this coding is OK> 

There is also new question of coding the DRL's with Xenon lights. Do You think, there is any difference in byte 18, when Xenon lights are factory mounted and DRL are retrofitted by authorised workshop? They failed with this. I'm affraid to change anything in a brand new car.


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

I tried this on my Seat Leon Facelift, and came up with a cool result. 
Standard Byte 18 value was 9D and i changed is to 9C. No fault codes found. 
Before the change all lights were illuminated when Daytime running lights were enabled. 

So my normal front lights and my taillights. 

But now only my front lights are active. 

But here comes the cool thing. I enabled DRL's on my foglights, and normally also the citylight would illuminate, but they don't anymore... So during the day i drive with only my foglights, and during the night my normal front lights + tail lights.


----------



## dimitrisTSI (Dec 21, 2009)

adjego said:


> I tried this on my Seat Leon Facelift, and came up with a cool result.
> Standard Byte 18 value was 9D and i changed is to 9C. No fault codes found.
> Before the change all lights were illuminated when Daytime running lights were enabled.
> 
> ...


 Hello Adjego, 

I followed your example and did the same thing today in my 2010 Altea. 

My original Byte 18 coding was 19 (Hex) = 25 (Dec). I found the same description from the Byte 18 list but for Xenon instead of Halogen and changed the coding to 17 (Hex) = 23 (Dec). 

And voila !! My DRLs (via Low Beam) light only, without the citylights or any of the rear lights !! 

I tested for fault codes and there aren't any. I also tested all the other light functions and they work like a charm. 

Thanks for idea my friend  

This is what I wanted from the very beginning. 

Rgrds 
Dimitris


----------



## adjego (Apr 24, 2010)

dimitrisTSI said:


> Hello Adjego,
> 
> I followed your example and did the same thing today in my 2010 Altea.
> 
> ...


 Hi Dimitris, 

Thanks... 

Your initial setting was this: SE351/9 Halogen Halogen SE351/9 RdW *TFL_S* ROM 25 
You changed it to this: SE351/9 Xenon XENON SE351/9 RdW *TFL_0* XE ROM 23 

It has to do with the TFL type. TFL_S is the scandinavian version which is all lights eluminated. 
TFL_0 stands for no rear lights eluminated... 

I used this website: Motor-Talk


----------



## lefterisa3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi
I was reading this threat and i was wondering if someone could help me ..
I messed up with byte 18 in a European golf6 highline with halogen lights , fog lights and i have no taillights now..:banghead:
I cant find the correct value of the byte since 00 is what is shows and i couldn undersand the link in German with all these types and codes since i dont know what it refers to..
Can someone help me recode it??


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Enriquez said:


> There is also new question of coding the DRL's with Xenon lights. Do You think, there is any difference in byte 18, when Xenon lights are factory mounted and DRL are retrofitted by authorised workshop? They failed with this. I'm affraid to change anything in a brand new car.


If the 09 module doesn't support Xenon lamps, the lighting output may actually be using different DRL wires/pins.

For example my car (2010 NAR, Gti) is factory equipped with Xenons and the PLR (Permanent Running Lights) coding. If I enable DRL's as separate lights, I get fault codes. This leads me to believe that I could install additional DLR's and I think the Byte 18 coding would change how they behave.




lefterisa3 said:


> Hi
> I was reading this threat and i was wondering if someone could help me ..
> I messed up with byte 18 in a European golf6 highline with halogen lights , fog lights and i have no taillights now..:banghead:
> I cant find the correct value of the byte since 00 is what is shows and i couldn undersand the link in German with all these types and codes since i dont know what it refers to..
> Can someone help me recode it??


Try 02 or 03 on that car. If it fixes it, post the results here with some data from that module: For those with Byte 18 issues... (MK6)


----------



## lefterisa3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Dana 
The 02 worked for me great..
But now i have another strange issue.. When i drive in speed above 80km/h the rear wiper drops tears!
Ofcourse i cheked twice that the bit of teardrops in rear wiper is not enabled and its not..
Is there any chance this could be affected from the byte 18? What else could be going on here?:what:


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> If the 09 module doesn't support Xenon lamps, the lighting output may actually be using different DRL wires/pins.
> 
> For example my car (2010 NAR, Gti) is factory equipped with Xenons and the PLR (Permanent Running Lights) coding. If I enable DRL's as separate lights, I get fault codes. This leads me to believe that I could install additional DLR's and I think the Byte 18 coding would change how they behave.
> [/url]



Of course You can do it.
If You connet the front daylights to the following pins:

Wehicles with powered rear windows:
48 (+ left bulb) and 49 (+right bulb) in the C-Relay 

Wehicles without powered rear windows or simply 3 doors chassis:
7 (+ left bulb) and 8 (+right bulb) in the A-Relay 

You will have it done. To avoid fault codes, the bulbs should be P21W.


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

*Both rear fog light*

Find someone the codding for Both rear fog light ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

al bundy said:


> Find someone the codding for Both rear fog light ?


 No I haven't and I'm wondering if this is possible on that vehicle?


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

Enriquez said:


> OK. Here is it.
> 
> In Poland, where I come from, the law allows to switch off the tail lights when using front DRL's
> That was the initial question. I assume we can disable the tail light by founding the correct coding of the light configuration at byte 18 of long coding at 09 controller. Yesterday we make an small investigation (just trying ) of the values of this byte. We have good results for Octavia, for the following coding:
> ...


 Dana, can use these coding onto a spare BCM (i assume that you have one for tests) and check if both rear fog light works ?


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

O2FL have in each rear side 4 bulb, 2x5w and 2x21/4w, wich form a half of circle like in image.. 
for parking light all 4 bulbs are used, 2x5w but from 21/4w is used the thick fillament powered by 5v instead of 12V, so the two thin fillaments are not used. 
For brake light is used thick fillament for upper bulb powered by 12v, and for rear fog light is used thick fillament for lower bulb powered by 12v. So, we have bulbs in right side, but is-t powered. 

in O2pre facelift, the codding of both rear fog light works fine.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't have a spare but I have a 2010 Gti and I'm not afraid. If I was going to "brick" it, that should have happened a long time ago  

I'll try the mentioned codings, but I have LED tails, so I might have to check voltage instead of looking for illumination. I'll also look and see if I can generate a RR fog fault (since my fog is on the LR only).


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

Yes, GTI doesn't have bulb for fog light on the right. 
neither MK5 haven't on the right. 

I look forward to the results of coding. 

PS. For DANA: how can i edit label for 09 BCM, because in 10.6 you have some undocumentated bytes. I have a file with some extra information. [email protected] is a valid e-mai;l adress ?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, that is a valid email address. you can also send to the support address. 

http://www.ross-tech.com/contact.html 

I can explain labels and .clb files in more detail via email.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

al bundy, 
I didn't found on my spare BCM the correct coding for O2FL for 2 rear fog light activated together. The nearby good coding is 0D, but in fact, there are 2 issues: 
- no daylights in separate bulbs at front 
- 3Watts bulbs in rear lamp are a little dimmed - 21 Watts looks as in original configuration,


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

in addition, if somebody of You have an idea of the coding in byte 18 at Octavia 2 FL and is affraid to do some coding in his car, please do not hesitate to tell me, I can do check in my car, because I found correct byte 18 coding in my car, and I can check the coding and it's result.


----------



## bignick8t3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Enriquez said:


> al bundy,
> I didn't found on my spare BCM the correct coding for O2FL for 2 rear fog light activated together. The nearby good coding is 0D, but in fact, there are 2 issues:
> - no daylights in separate bulbs at front
> - 3Watts bulbs in rear lamp are a little dimmed - 21 Watts looks as in original configuration,


 
Hello all, 

I'm in the same boat I have an O2FL and I replaced my front DRL bulbs for LED and attempted a recode to stop bulb failure warning...... 

Cut a very long story short I've recoded to 0D I have an added extra of 2 rear fog lights but no front DRL's and the 4 rear tail lights are some what dimmed! 

Checked the other bytes and the relevent bits are checked for DRL's using seperate bulb. 

Any help would be great!


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

http://vwforum.vwforum.ro/index.php?s=&showtopic=57294&view=findpost&p=1375262 in this post you can find all 256 posibilities of coding. Need to try some with NBL and TFL_S, that means front fog light and DRL thru separate bulbs.
0D in hexa is 13 in dec but TFL_0


5A or 5B seems to be right coding for DRL thru separate and rear fog light.
Or, when you have time , can play with: 11, 12, 18, 19, 30, 38, 39, 3A, 3B, 3C, 3D.
3F, 42, 43, 48 seems to be with LED in separate DRL.

Enriquez: can you play with this codes ?


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

I can play with them, but plese be noted I do not have LED's mounted on my car. Basically I checked everything from 01 to 70 and there was no correct coding for Octavia 2 FL. I found if I alternate the wires at the bulb, the LED bulbs are working but error message appears, indicating of broken bulb.


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

Neither do i (led) . I'm interesting only in both rear fog light. BUt there is 256 posibilities of bite 18 coding. If you have time, please play from 70 to the end.


----------



## bignick8t3 (Oct 15, 2010)

al bundy said:


> http://vwforum.vwforum.ro/index.php?s=&showtopic=57294&view=findpost&p=1375262 in this post you can find all 256 posibilities of coding. Need to try some with NBL and TFL_S, that means front fog light and DRL thru separate bulbs.
> 0D in hexa is 13 in dec but TFL_0
> 
> 
> ...


I tried all of these codings and only 38 and 39 result in the front drl's working.

The tail lights are full brightness but get a bulb failure for a tail light each side when all 4 are OK.

BIG Nick


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

This is an older scan, pre Byte 18 mods, but the module details from Nick's car are: 

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087
Component: BCM PQ35 H 020 0358
Revision: 00020000
Coding:
4E180AB8E873B1C0001000801100816C077900BD606D81605C0448000000


----------



## Nemesislebon (Nov 2, 2010)

al bundy said:


> http://vwforum.vwforum.ro/index.php?s=&showtopic=57294&view=findpost&p=1375262 in this post you can find all 256 posibilities of coding. Need to try some with NBL and TFL_S, that means front fog light and DRL thru separate bulbs.
> 0D in hexa is 13 in dec but TFL_0
> 
> 
> ...


The 5B code is ok for me. I have LED bulb in my DRL and I haven't fault code in ODB


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

I want to try this codding on my car but i need some aditional information from you:
do you have xenon with AFL ?
do you have both rear fog light activated?
All other light work normaly?
Do you have RLS ?
thanx.


----------



## Nemesislebon (Nov 2, 2010)

al bundy said:


> I want to try this codding on my car but i need some aditional information from you:
> do you have xenon with AFL ?
> do you have both rear fog light activated?
> All other light work normaly?
> ...


Hello,

Yes I have xenon with AFL, with this code only left rear fog light is activated (5A for the right side)
My others lights works fine (DRL in separate light, front fog light, xenons, parking light, rear light (4 light for position light) and yes I have the RLS


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

It seems that you have same options on car like me, so, because you find right code for your car and I can't play on my car and I'm interested in BOTH rear fog light , I have a request from you : CAn you try 5C or 5D in order to activate both rear fog light ? 
Thanx.


----------



## Nemesislebon (Nov 2, 2010)

al bundy said:


> It seems that you have same options on car like me, so, because you find right code for your car and I can't play on my car and I'm interested in BOTH rear fog light , I have a request from you : CAn you try 5C or 5D in order to activate both rear fog light ?
> Thanx.


I have tested 5C and 5D, the BOTH fog rear light works but, the parking position light don't work, DRL also. Conclusion : NOT WORKING for O²


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

And I thought that was found right coding .. Thanks you for trying for me.


----------



## bignick8t3 (Oct 15, 2010)

Nemesislebon said:


> The 5B code is ok for me. I have LED bulb in my DRL and I haven't fault code in ODB


For me that wouldn't work I didn't get any DRL's through seperate lights.

Are your tail lights all ok? You have 4 bulbs each side @ full brightness?

I wonder if it depends on what software/firmware the BCM is running?

BIG Nick


----------



## Nemesislebon (Nov 2, 2010)

bignick8t3 said:


> For me that wouldn't work I didn't get any DRL's through seperate lights.
> 
> Are your tail lights all ok? You have 4 bulbs each side @ full brightness?
> 
> ...


Yes, I have my DRL but only in front of the car, With DRL on, I haven't tail light. In Auto mode, in night, my tail light is ok (4 bulbs at full power)


----------



## al bundy (May 17, 2006)

I fit LED bulb in DRL. I try today 5B code for bite 18 on my car but no luck. With this code no fault code on BCM but No DRL, only 3/4 tail light and both rear fog light. So, I went to dealer to code on-line my BCM. So, i think to fit in parallel with LED Bulb, one power rezistor 27 ohmi at 50 W ti cancel the error on BCM.


----------



## swordka (Aug 5, 2011)

*same problem*

Yes,
today i'm tested 38 and 39 on my Octavia 2 FL M2009 [1k0-937-087 H] and same problem with front bulbs error. DRL's working fine... only with HEX 38 and 39. 

Any idea for off errors?

Swordka


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

if Your module is with ending H, you need to recode byte 18 to 33


----------



## swordka (Aug 5, 2011)

*scan skoda O2 FL MR2009*



Enriquez said:


> if Your module is with ending H, you need to recode byte 18 to 33


Hi Enriquez,
thank for prompt answer (dana Marie too). And this is my first scan after my testing Byte 18. Please tell me what is my module 1k0-937-087 (?).

with byte 18 bit 33 not function DRL's via separate lights

Saturday,06,August,2011,21:56:59:54499
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0
Data version: 20110601



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: TMBGS61Z592013420 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 TB HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 1,9l EDC G000SG 2047 
Revision: --H09--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 72E1D418118A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0109 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B201C092300FD880F04E6901900416800
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 74EDD2006B9E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AC HW: 3T0 907 044 AC
Component: Climatronic 122 0203 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0100000000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK35.rod
VCID: 73EFD11C6E90

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 46180AB8900508C0484800801500816C457138EA436D852B5C0C40040000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: EED9406885B2

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 29100 22 0601 
Coding: 00D7B7

9 Faults Found:
00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 19:58:33

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.70 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 20:08:41

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.45 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
014 - Defective - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 20:08:41

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 12.45 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01516 - Terminal 30; Left 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 20:16:55

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.75 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02391 - Terminal 30 Reference 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
 Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 20:16:55

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.75 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01800 - Light Switch (E1) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 20:17:03

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.75 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00927 - Terminal 30 (Right) 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 29
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

01336 - Data Bus for Comfort System 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 29
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.70 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

02225 - Indicator Lamp for Central Locking 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 244
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.13
Time: 18:26:07

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 Off
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66640830804395
Coding: 000002
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: FEF97028D5D2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags  Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD29157U 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3D7B37241854

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CN HW: 1K0 953 549 CN
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 80050ED0AF26

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: KOMBI X20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110F00
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397323340C7C

1 Fault Found:
12664832 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [008] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 61713 km
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 20:17:41


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K08A210FDC
Coding: E9A07F06000202002302
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3777250C3A68

1 Fault Found:
02874 - Control Module 2 for Central Convenience (J773) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 27
Mileage: 61649 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.12
Time: 00:06:34


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: IMMO X20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397323340C7C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 N HW: 1T0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 428144D861AA

3 Faults Found:
00932 - Electric Window Motor; Drivers Side (V147) 
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation - Intermittent
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 73430 000 90108
VCID: 356B2F042064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 N HW: 1T0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 438F41DC7EB0

2 Faults Found:
00121 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 F HW: 1Z0 035 161 F
Component: SWING 006 0039 
Revision: 0H001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z2I8221787
Coding: 0D0004000001
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 31631B14D40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AK HW: 1K0 959 703 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 79F3E3344CFC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AK HW: 1K0 959 704 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 7AF1FC3849FA

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

bit 39 [function with drl's] :wave:

Saturday,06,August,2011,22:20:17:54499
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0
Data version: 20110601


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: TMBGS61Z592013420 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 TB HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 1,9l EDC G000SG 2047 
Revision: --H09--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 72E1D418118A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0109 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B201C092300FD880F04E6901900416800
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 74EDD2006B9E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AC HW: 3T0 907 044 AC
Component: Climatronic 122 0203 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0100000000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK35.rod
VCID: 73EFD11C6E90

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 46180AB8900508C0484800801500816C457139EA436D852B5C0C40040000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: EED9406885B2

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 29100 22 0601 
Coding: 00D7B7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475  HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66640830804395
Coding: 000002
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: FEF97028D5D2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD29157U 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3D7B37241854

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CN HW: 1K0 953 549 CN
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 80050ED0AF26

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: KOMBI X20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110F00
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397323340C7C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K08A210FDC
Coding: E9A07F06000202002302
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3777250C3A68

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: IMMO X20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397323340C7C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 N HW: 1T0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 428144D861AA

2 Faults Found:
00120 - Outside Warning Light/Door exit Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 73430 000 90108
VCID: 356B2F042064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 N HW: 1T0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 438F41DC7EB0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 F HW: 1Z0 035 161 F
 Component: SWING 006 0039 
Revision: 0H001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z2I8221787
Coding: 0D0004000001
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 31631B14D40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AK HW: 1K0 959 703 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 79F3E3344CFC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AK HW: 1K0 959 704 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 7AF1FC3849FA

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## swordka (Aug 5, 2011)

*and bit 33*

to Enriquez

bit 33 

Saturday,06,August,2011,22:31:42:54499
VCDS Version: Beta 11.3.0
Data version: 20110601


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72

VIN: TMBGS61Z592013420 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 TB HW: 03G 906 021 AN
Component: R4 1,9l EDC G000SG 2047 
Revision: --H09--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000071
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 72E1D418118A

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AD HW: 1K0 907 379 AD
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H35 0109 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 113B201C092300FD880F04E6901900416800
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 74EDD2006B9E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AC HW: 3T0 907 044 AC
Component: Climatronic 122 0203 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0100000000
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatronic_SK35.rod
VCID: 73EFD11C6E90

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 HW: 1K0 937 087 
Component: BCM PQ35 H 020 0358 
Revision: 00020000 
Coding: 46180AB8900508C0484800801500816C457133EA436D852B5C0C40040000
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: EED9406885B2

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 29100 22 0601 
Coding: 00D7B7

3 Faults Found:
00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 244
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.13
Time: 23:56:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.80 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00985 - Right Tail Light (M2) 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 244
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.13
Time: 23:56:27

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.80 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 

00907 - Intervention load Management 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 244
Mileage: 61713 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.13
Time: 23:56:43

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
Term 50 Off
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 HW: 1Z0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 4K H06 0004 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 66640830804395
Coding: 000002
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: FEF97028D5D2

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T HW: 1K0 909 605 T
Component: Q6 AIRBAG VW8 020 2300 
Revision: 05020000 Serial number: 0038PD29157U 
Coding: 0020790
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3D7B37241854

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CN HW: 1K0 953 549 CN
Component: J0527 053 0111 
Coding: 0000034
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 80050ED0AF26

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: KOMBI X20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 110F00
Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397323340C7C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H16 0210 
Revision: H16 Serial number: 3400K08A210FDC
Coding: E9A07F06000202002302
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 3777250C3A68

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 920 843 D HW: 1Z0 920 843 D
Component: IMMO X20 0106 
Serial number: 00000000000000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03004
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SK35.rod
VCID: 397323340C7C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 N HW: 1T0 959 701 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 428144D861AA

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.069 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 73430 000 90108
VCID: 356B2F042064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 N HW: 1T0 959 702 N
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2011 
Coding: 0004342
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
VCID: 438F41DC7EB0

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 F HW: 1Z0 035 161 F
Component: SWING 006 0039 
Revision: 0H001001 Serial number: SKZ1Z2I8221787
Coding: 0D0004000001
Shop #: WSC 28860 401 96551
VCID: 31631B14D40C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AK HW: 1K0 959 703 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 79F3E3344CFC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AK HW: 1K0 959 704 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2001 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
VCID: 7AF1FC3849FA

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

I hear You, but as I said coding 33 is for module 1K0 937 087 H, but in Your car there is 1K0 937 087 without anything at the end!


----------



## swordka (Aug 5, 2011)

*hmm...*

any idea?

*solution*

So I'm write HEX 39 [SK350 Halogen SK351 TFL_SH LL ROM 57] to module 1K0 937 087 [without anything] to Byte 18 and working wery well. 

New scan, no fault code found  [Skoda Octavia 2 Combi FL M2009]

PS: thanks for quickly support Dana Marie [Ross-tech] :heart: and Enriquez :thumbup:


----------



## super_joe (Nov 10, 2011)

Could you please tell me what coding I have originally within my Centr. Elec. unit, and what I would have to use to deactivate the lamp check for all tail lights?

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 AB HW: 1K0 937 087 AB
Component: BCM PQ35 H+ 110 0651
Revision: 00110 AC
Coding: 40010AB8E80508C040080080710089E4437100AE776D87F05C 814000A040
Shop #: WSC 33361 790 00999
VCID: 71D1CFC01139

Part No: 3T1 955 119 A
Component: Wischer 08071 26 0602
Coding: 00D7B7

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 160711 05 54 0403
Coding: 072BED

Thanks


----------



## super_joe (Nov 10, 2011)

Any feedback for my original coding?

As shown in my last thread, my actual setting is hidden (00).


----------



## super_joe (Nov 10, 2011)

super_joe said:


> Could you please tell me what coding I have originally within my Centr. Elec. unit, and what I would have to use to deactivate the lamp check for all tail lights?
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
> Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 AB HW: 1K0 937 087 AB
> ...


Any Infos for me?

My original setting is hidden (00).


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

*super_joe*

I think I just answered You by replying the same question You are asking in a separate topic.
You cannot deactivate the tail lamp check in this CECM module type. What You have to do is both find out the "native coding" for Your module and LED type scheme for the mod You are doing (this is what I'm suppose You are doing).

To do it, You should look into this table:
http://www.motor-talk.de/forum/led-rueckleuchten-fuer-golf-vi-t2374173.html?page=269

You even didn't mentioned what is Your car manufacturer and model.
What kind of help did You expect? Magic?


----------



## super_joe (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to mention the car type.

It's a Skoda Superb.

I know, that it can't be deactivated straight away, but before I want to start testing (your link), I would like to know what my original setting looks like.

Thanks


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

If this is a Superb II, then Your native coding is one of this - 1B, 1C (depends of RHD/LHD) as far I remember.


----------



## malison (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi Guys,
I have a Polo 6R with fog lights, without xenon and leds. It has 6R0 937 087 H. The original coding is 41. What are the native codes? Many thanks! Regards


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

Here's a link to a PDF that has all of the Byte 18 codes (in Hex & Decimal)
http://www.pjruane.com/jm/Byte18.pdf


----------



## ConD (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi! and thank you for your good Forum, since this is my first post here. 

We have been struggling with this DRL & rear lights situation here in Finland, but a little bit from other point of view. Many people want to turn ON their rear lights with DRL:s. Main reason is that we have a long winter and automatic DRL:s don't turn rear lights on on newer BCM equipped VW's. Our Skoda resellers seem to code cars differently than VW. Skoda's have rear lights on with DRL:s, but VW:s don't. Both codings are legal, since we have had a law that states we need to have lights on all the time, everywhere. And now EU told that only front DRL:s need to be on. 

So... I've coded and looked couple of BCM cars, and many of them have had their Byte18 coding "hidden" 00. One Golf+ was exception. It had following coding at Byte18: 
"VW369 Halogen VW369 RdW TFL_0 / ROM 14 / HEX 0E" 

Owner wanted rear LED lights on with DRL:s, so with a little testing, coding that worked was: 
"VW369 Halogen VW369 Ska TFL_0_S / ROM 70 / HEX 46" 

My main point here was how to learn different cars from PDF:s and other Byte18 lists we have seen here. What i have understood is is following: 
VW360 = Golf VI 
VW369 = Golf plus 
SE351/9 = Seat Altea 

Ross-tech has some cars explained at VCDS long coding helper, but can somebody help me what "code" is for example 2011 Jetta with halogen lights and halogen DRL:s. This car has coding "00" and owner wants to have rear lights turned on. Also 2011 and 2012 B7 Passat owners would like to have their rear lights on, but coding is always "00" so quessing is really hard. So "wishlist" for starters would be: 

2011 Jetta = VW??? 
2011-2012 Passat = VW???` 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tim S (May 7, 2002)

ConD said:


> 2011 Jetta = VW???
> 2011-2012 Passat = VW???`
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 I *think* this is correct: 
VW Jetta (VW351) US: 2005.5+ / non-US: 2004+ 
VW Passat (VW411) 2012 

And since I can't mak file attachments here, see my spreadsheet at http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45124


----------



## ConD (Nov 30, 2012)

Tim S said:


> I *think* this is correct:
> 
> And since I can't mak file attachments here, see my spreadsheet at http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45124


 Thanks man! That was just the list i have been looking for!


----------



## mtl_slo (Dec 24, 2013)

*Octavia II - few questions*

I have a few questions:
1.) Octavia 2FL estate, year 2010, left hand drive, halogen DRL factory installed, halogen dipped lights, no LED back lights. Currently only front halogen DRL are working if light switch is in position 0 (does not have light sensor installed). I would like to know which code should I use, so that in position 0 besides front DRL also rear parking lights would work (but no front parking lights). Is this code correct: 
57	39	Skoda Octavia (SK350)	Skoda Octavia (SK351)	Halogen	LHD	TFL_SH
2.) What is the original code of current configuration in this car if maybe I would like to turn it back on. My module code is 1K0 937 087 *E* and below is the scan (I just deleted VIN number, if it is required I can give it through PM). Are settings the same also for hatch version?

```
Friday,20,December,2013,17:20:26:07078
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.0.0
Data version: 20130910


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1Z (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56

VIN: 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 03G-906-016-BKC.lbl
   Part No SW: 03G 906 021 TB    HW: 03G 906 021 AN
   Component: R4 1,9l EDC G000SG  2047  
   Revision: --H11---    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000071
   Shop #: WSC 07200 298 183686
   VCID: 72E1EEED6DB4878E927-8027

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK    HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
   Component: MK70 M MASR         0104  
   Revision: 00H35001    
   Coding: 0017665
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 7BFFC3C93AFEC6C6C11-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255)       Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
   Part No SW: 3T0 907 044 AR    HW: 3T0 907 044 AR
   Component: Climatronic   H15 0401  
   Revision: 00005001    
   Coding: 0000000002
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01006
   ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SK35.rod
   VCID: 82013E2D1514370E027-80D7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519)       Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 E    HW: 1K0 937 087 E
   Component: BCM PQ35  H+  103 0575  
   Revision: 00103 AG    
   Coding: 40180AB8B005089040080080010001E4430000AE424D81605C0440000000
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 336F2BE9922ECE86591-8066

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Z1 955 119 C  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer 03031  22  0601 
   Coding: 00D7B7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels: 1Z0-919-475-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 B    HW: 1Z0 919 475 
   Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H06 0006  
   Revision: --------    Serial number: 66641005505951
   Coding: 100001
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 40857425D398651ED43-8015

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T    HW: 1K0 909 605 T
   Component: Q2 AIRBAG VW8   020 2300  
   Revision: 05020000    Serial number: 0038PD2K51XO  
   Coding: 0020786
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 3D7B0DD1646A08F6BF5-8068

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MSME50202B180

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MSME50202B30 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CQ    HW: 1K0 953 549 CQ
   Component: J0527           053 0111  
   Coding: 0000034
   Shop #: WSC 07200 298 183686
   VCID: 830F3B29C20E3E06091-80D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 920 803 G    HW: 1Z0 920 803 G
   Component: KOMBI         H06 0305  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 110B00
   Shop #: WSC 73430 031 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
   ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE36.rod
   VCID: 38751CC583482DDE6C3-806D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V4.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533  Gateway   H16 0233  
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 4520K10222056B
   Coding: E9A01F06000202002302
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 69D389814062445623D-803C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334)       Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 5K0 953 234     HW: 5K0 953 234 
   Component: IMMO          H06 0305  
   Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 000000
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
   ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE25.rod
   VCID: EAD1768D0D64CF4EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 T    HW: 1T0 959 701 T
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2113  
   Coding: 0000116
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 48956C053BA85D5E1C3-801D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 68     3001  
   Revision: 00H17000    
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 316321E1A832FC962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 R    HW: 1T0 959 702 R
   Component: Tuer-SG         009 2113  
   Coding: 0000116
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 47976F3936B65226159-8012

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503)       Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 F    HW: 1Z0 035 161 F
   Component: SWING         009 0065  
   Revision: 0I001001    Serial number: SKZ1Z2K8372329
   Coding: 0D0002000001
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 316321E16832FC962BD-8064

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```
3.) Octavia II hatch, year 2006, with American light settings DRL are turned off, when you set the handbrake on. Is it possible to disable this, so that DRL would stay on also with the handbrake on?

```
Saturday,17,November,2012,11:35:23:07078
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.4
Data version: 20120807



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56 62 72


00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine        Labels: 06A-906-033-BGU.lbl
   Part No: 06A 906 033 FB
   Component: SIMOS71 1.6l 2VG    9206  
   Revision: --H02---    Serial number: SKZ7Z0F3680552
   Coding: 0000071
   Shop #: WSC 07177 298 77040
   VCID: 64CD98B5A7401938A5D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 1000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
   Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
   Component: ASR FRONT MK70      0105  
   Coding: 0017025
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 3F8777D96E661AE018F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
   Part No: 1Z0 907 044 H
   Component: ClimatronicPQ35 084 0305  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3B7F03C97A7E06C0347

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 E    HW: 3C0 937 049 E
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H37 1002  
   Revision: 00H37000    Serial number: 00000004195918
   Coding: 098C0F030004140000110D000000000000097F075C
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 2B5F33898A1E9640A47

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1Z1 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer SK351  012  0401  
   Coding: 00063477
   Shop #: WSC 73430  

1 Fault Found:
00926 - Terminal 30 
            011 - Open Circuit
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101011
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 117
                    Mileage: 151651 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                        ON 
                    Voltage: 5.00 V
                        ON 
                        ON 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 
                        OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 T    HW: 1K0 909 605 T
   Component: Q2 AIRBAG VW8   020 2300  
   Revision: 05020000    Serial number: 0038PD0JGRH%  
   Coding: 0020786
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 3D7B0DD1646A08F00A3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 BC    HW: 1K0 953 549 BC
   Component: Lenksäulenmodul 035 0070  
   Coding: 0000042
   Shop #: WSC 07111 298 67274
   VCID: 74EDE8F517A089B835D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Z0 920 812 B    HW: 1Z0 920 812 B
   Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1610  
   Revision: V1610036    Serial number: SKZ7Z0F3680552
   Coding: 0003101
   Shop #: WSC 07192 298 17133
   VCID: 336F2BE9522ECE80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 H    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H12 0150  
   Revision:   H12       Serial number: 31001065190390
   Coding: 3D3F034007001302
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 2C5D30958F109178ADD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 1Z0 920 812 B    HW: 1Z0 920 812 B
   Component: IMMO            VD1 1610  
   Revision: V1610036    Serial number: SKZ7Z0F3680552
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 336F2BE9522ECE80EC7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 D    HW: 1T0 959 701 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         005 0953  
   Coding: 0000246
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 38751CC54B482DD8D95

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
   Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.068 H07 1806  
   Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
   VCID: 346D28F55720C9B8F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT    HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
   Component:    KSG PQ35 G2  020 0202  
   Revision: 00020000    Serial number: 00000000000000
   Coding: 00801A085283007F3F04850500084F01807CA0
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 830F3B29C20E3E00BC7

   Component:   Sounder n.mounted     

   Component:       NGS n.mounted     

   Component:      IRUE n.mounted     

1 Fault Found:
00896 - Trunk Lock Unit (F256) 
            008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101000
                    Fault Priority: 4
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 148
                    Mileage: 152196 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2000.00.00
                    Time: 17:21:14


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 D    HW: 1T0 959 702 D
   Component: Tuer-SG         005 0931  
   Coding: 0000246
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 397319C1704234D026B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio        Labels: 1K0-035-1xx-56.lbl
   Part No SW: 1Z0 035 161 C    HW: 1Z0 035 161 C
   Component: Radio FO3       019 0034  
   Revision: 00019000    Serial number: SKZ7Z3F0010406
   Coding: 0000400
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 00000
   VCID: 2E593A9DB90CE368839

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left        Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 J    HW: 1K0 959 703 J
   Component: Tuer-SG         005 0905  
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
   VCID: 37771FF9465622A0D0F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right        Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 J    HW: 1K0 959 704 J
   Component: Tuer-SG         005 0905  
   Coding: 0000144
   Shop #: WSC 73430 790 1012544
   VCID: 38751CC54B482DD8D95

No fault code found.

End   ---------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## turos_88 (Mar 28, 2013)

i have O2FL HB convience, year 2012 and I also try find code so that in 0 position also rear parking lights illuminated. I think that i found original coding for this BCM. when i coding hex 33 to bcm, all lights working properly. I had to change BCM module. My new module code is 1K0937 087 AB. Original module on my car had been 1K0937086R so i have to change front DRL's pins from C-connector's 48 and 49 pins to A-connector's 7 and 8 pins.


----------



## -111- (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello, I need help for cooding my european 2011 Golf with factory fitted xenon and led drl, to run only led drl without tail lights ant number plate lights. Now when I start the engine ant light swich is on 0 drl's and tail lights ant number plate lights is on. I asked a VW dealer to code for this, but they didnt know how to do that. On the internet I can found only this thread where people are talking about this. Please help.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you post your VCDS Autoscan experts in here will see what modules you have and their current settings


----------



## -111- (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok, I will post an autoscan soon . .


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Go to your BCM. Find the byte that contains the Daytime Running Lights and take a screen shot.

for my car....


----------



## -111- (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't see anything like this in your picture, there is no options like Daytime Running Lights (Scandinavia) or Daytime Running Lights (North America). And I want to ask, you described in picture "Scandinavian DRL: Off = all exterior lights + DRL, Midle = all exterior lights + interior lighting, no DRL, On = all on" so all that options I have if I uncheck Bit 4 and check Bit 3 ? 

And here is my auto scan, if I correct understand I need to change Byte 18 coding to have only led drl's working in light swich 0 possition.

Chassis Type: 1K (7N0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 2E 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 72


01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CAYC) Labels: 03L-906-023-CAY.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 023 ML HW: 03L 907 425 C
Component: 1,6l R4 CR td H43 9970 
Revision: --H43--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 08114016032400080000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM16TDI02103L 003010
ROD: N/A
VCID: 7CFDECB0F715A6FEC8B-8029

No ASAM data for: "EV_ECM16TDI02103L" (VW36 *) 
No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70M.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AK HW: 1K0 907 379 AK
Component: MK70 M MASR 0105 
Revision: 00H35001 
Coding: 0017665
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 7BFFEFAC3A1BA1C6C11-802E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 DT HW: 5K0 907 044 DT
Component: Climatronic H17 1010 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 800518401BFD421E143-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 937 087 J HW: 1K0 937 087 J
Component: BCM PQ35 H 103 0615 
Revision: 00103 AD 
Coding: 48180A3A8025F3C040080080340008E443550088736D8160E48000240040
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 387530A08BAD4ADE6C3-806D

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K1 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 26111 26 0512 
Coding: 009795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 061210 05 54 0403 
Coding: 0330AD

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H11 9004 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: 5K0-959-655.clb
Part No SW: 5C0 959 655 B HW: 5C0 959 655 B
Component: AirbagVW10 013 0613 
Serial number: 003G5R0195VB 
Coding: 00003832
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360 A01014
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10SMEVW360_VW01.rod
VCID: 31630D8460D79B962BD-8064

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3572MSME4A70005BZZZU

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 354 HW: 5K0 959 354 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.V H01 ---- 
Serial number: 3582MSME6D57215AZZZ0

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Component: S.Sens.Fahr.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3512QSME3C2D7617ZZZ%

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Component: S.Sens.Beif.H --- ---- 
Serial number: 3522QSME104A790FZZZ 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 507 BA HW: 5K0 953 549 C
Component: Lenks.Modul 007 0080 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90422JKT001BP
Coding: 5080140000
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGKUDS A05001
ROD: EV_SMLSNGKUDS.rod
VCID: 70E5C880AB5DD29E643-8025

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 920 871 A HW: 5K0 920 871 A
Component: KOMBI H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 170F00
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04089
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_SE35.rod
VCID: 2C5D1CF047F5F67E18B-8079

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614 
Revision: H37 Serial number: 031210F2001090
Coding: 350002
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 3065088063DD929E243-8065

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H20 0420 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03008
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VN35.rod
VCID: EAD15AE80D81A84EAA7-80BF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 F HW: 5N0 035 342 F
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H19 0550 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7664359290 
Coding: 010100
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2A511AE84501E84EEA7-807F

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 701 B HW: 5K0 959 701 B
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2119 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31630D84A8D79B962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 69 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 31630D84A8D79B962BD-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 702 D HW: 5K0 959 702 D
Component: Tuer-SG 009 2151 
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D049057C5AEBE40B-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 1442908
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 346D049057C5AEBE40B-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004 
Coding: 00000022

 Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004 
Coding: 00000022

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA
Component: Radio RCD310 016 0049 
Revision: 01000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2K4843415
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 00200
VCID: 65CBA9D46C9F0736075-8030

1 Fault Found:
03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 109
Mileage: 50726 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2046.14.17
Time: 10:47:59


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 703 D HW: 5K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 356B39945CBFB7B6775-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 5K0 959 704 D HW: 5K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2101 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01357 011 1012552
VCID: 36693E9841B9BCAE7EF-8063

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

There was a long thread in here about Byte 18 issues. Finding and reading might help you? I've got a Passat so can't get more deeply into.

What version of VCDS are you using? All your Autoscan header information is missing


----------



## -111- (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm using not the latest version of VCDS software, but there is one reason why I can't update it.  I ordered LED tail lights so now I'm reading thread about LED tails installing and I think first I need to get them and install, then code it. I will post in that thread if I succsess.


----------



## mucden (Oct 4, 2015)

Has anyone managed to enable the rear light illumination along with front DRL without replacing the BCM?
Mine is 1K0 937 087 Q with 0651 sw (also Ocatvia 2 FL 2012). If it only works with an "AB" BCM, then I rather forget this plan.


----------



## mtl_slo (Dec 24, 2013)

mucden said:


> Has anyone managed to enable the rear light illumination along with front DRL without replacing the BCM?
> Mine is 1K0 937 087 Q with 0651 sw (also Ocatvia 2 FL 2012). If it only works with an "AB" BCM, then I rather forget this plan.


You can enable them with VCP.
You could also with VCDS, but you should know the correct code for Byte 18. Sadly I do not know it.


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Restoring Stock NA Factory After EURO Tails - DRLs not working*

delete


----------



## mihai6r (Apr 13, 2021)

dana i broke byte 18 on my golf mk6 r. can you help me please restore it?


Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> I don't have a spare but I have a 2010 Gti and I'm not afraid. If I was going to "brick" it, that should have happened a long time ago
> 
> I'll try the mentioned codings, but I have LED tails, so I might have to check voltage instead of looking for illumination. I'll also look and see if I can generate a RR fog fault (since my fog is on the LR only).


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Your probably better off contacting Dana thru Ross Tech website she works there.
Good Luck


----------

